
Cosmic Triangles Open a Window to the Origin of Time - zipity
https://www.quantamagazine.org/the-origin-of-time-bootstrapped-from-fundamental-symmetries-20191029/
======
asdfasdfdavid
Interesting paragraph which describes how observations could determine the
origins of our universe:

> So far, the calculations have concerned the spatial patterns that could
> arise from cosmic inflation. Alternative theories of the birth of the
> universe would be expected to have different higher-point signatures. In the
> last five years, there’s been a renewed interest in bounce cosmology, which
> recasts the Big Bang as a Big Bounce from a previous era. The new symmetry-
> based approach might be useful for distinguishing between the higher-point
> correlations of a universe that inflated and one that bounced. “The
> mechanism would be different; the symmetries are different,” Pimentel said.
> “They would have a different menu of cosmological correlations.”

